# CFSCE Working Hours



## Robert0288 (1 Jul 2011)

I'm heading down to CFSCE on Sunday for a course, and after reading the joining instructions I'm confused about whether its expected to report in wearing the dress of the day or civilian clothing.  The instructions were that during non-working hours to report in civilian attire, however I'm unsure of what times/days working and non-working hours refers to.  Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## Ice97 (1 Jul 2011)

Mon-Fri (unsure of actual hours) are the working days.  If you show up on a Sunday then wear civilian attire...obviously not torn jeans and such.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Jul 2011)

A good assumption would be that if you arrive between 0600 and 1800 Mon-Fri, you should be in dress of the day. For Sunday, appropriate civilian attire (business casual) is good enough.


----------

